# Need help figuring out which cams to get



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi guys,
I have a 2005 gto with JBA headers, straight piped exhaust, Lingenfelter intake, and a Diablo Sport predator. I want to put cams in, and am having trouble figuring out which size cams i need. i also read that i should also upgrade the gaskets, valvetrain, and pulley.
Can you guys help me out with this?
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Do some research. There is no right answer for cams, and different cams may require different valvetrain parts. Plus picking a cam for your current mods and future plans is very important. How you plan to use the, trans/gearing may also be a factor.

If I could start all over again I would do exhaust first(for sound and headers are really important for future modding), then shifter(you use it everyday if your an M6 and after using one, I can guarentee it will take almost a .1 of your time alone), and suspension/tire because the amount of power you have doesn't mean anything if you can apply it to the road.


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I've been trying to do some research on it, and i don't really understand the sizes for the cams and how to figure out which size I need. As for future mods I am going to put in a supercharger (probably some time next year). I also have an automatic transmission..


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Some of the technical info might be LS1 specific, but the general info about how cams work and what to typically replace should help you alot.
*** Cam Guide *** - LS1TECH


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

How many cams you looking to put in your motor?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

^Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

jetstang said:


> How many cams you looking to put in your motor?


Two cams.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Why two cams? The LS2 motor is a OHV, one cam.


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Why two cams? The LS2 motor is a OHV, one cam.


Really? i thought you needed 2 cams for the ls2? (guess i was wrong, still trying to learn also, so anything you guys could tell me is great) but i guess thats good though, less money i have to spend:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Why two cams? The LS2 motor is a OHV, one cam.


Hell, I'd run 4 cams if I could on the DOHC motors, 2 on the SOHC motors, the more cams the better I've always said. There is nothing wrong with "spare" cams, you can always use them. It helps the V-tech option, you do have V-Tech?


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

jetstang said:


> Hell, I'd run 4 cams if I could on the DOHC motors, 2 on the SOHC motors, the more cams the better I've always said. There is nothing wrong with "spare" cams, you can always use them. It helps the V-tech option, you do have V-Tech?


OH YEAH MAN! i love using the v-tech option! i had them install a button that triggers it right next to my AWD button! 

but aside from how much i love my v-tech option....:cool.. back to the cams..:rofl:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't know they made an AWD GTO, that would be a great option, rare.
It would be sweet to have night vision on the car.


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

jetstang said:


> :cheersI didn't know they made an AWD GTO, that would be a great option, rare option.


Oh, you better believe it. Best thing I've ever done to the car since i replaced my oil with water. 

Give it a shot. Works great, and takes some weight off the car! arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

At a royal purple propaganda booth, they put a drop of RP in water and it had the same film as RP, but better than conventional oils, I asked them why I couldn't run 1 quart of RP and 4 quarts of water. But, the water would evaporate.
You only need 1 cam for your motor, sorry for the smart ass responses, but it was fun.
Now, what is your question?
It all depends on stall, rear gear and what you want out of the car and how much you are willing to give up in streetability and gas mileage.:cheers


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

jetstang said:


> At a royal purple propaganda booth, they put a drop of RP in water and it had the same film as RP, but better than conventional oils, I asked them why I couldn't run 1 quart of RP and 4 quarts of water. But, the water would evaporate.
> You only need 1 cam for your motor, sorry for the smart ass responses, but it was fun.
> Now, what is your question?
> It all depends on stall, rear gear and what you want out of the car and how much you are willing to give up in streetability and gas mileage.:cheers


lol no worries, had my fun too.

Street ability and gas mileage aren't really much of a concern for me (company pays for my gasarty and I usually get out of the ticket just by arguing if I get stopped (which happens a lot because its already straight piped). As for what I want out of it right now is to get a nicer sound from the cam and add as much hp as I can with it..

I don't really understand what you mean by "stall and rear gear"... Like I said, i'm still trying to learn, so some things are new to me.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Hell, I'd run 4 cams if I could on the DOHC motors, 2 on the SOHC motors, the more cams the better I've always said. There is nothing wrong with "spare" cams, you can always use them. It helps the V-tech option, you do have V-Tech?


Ehh OHC's to complicated. I'm so used to building OHV motors. 
My VTEC is called a Magnacharger that alone displaces nearly as much as a VTEC motor alone.:lol:


jetstang said:


> I didn't know they made an AWD GTO, that would be a great option, rare.


The Aussie's came out with a AWD Monaro called the Coupe4 that is rare.


----------

